# Inflammation near the eye



## mattigil (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi all,

It's my first post on this forum, I was just wondering whether anyone is able to help as I have an issue with my main rooster. I noticed today that it was sneezing really really bad and breathing with his mouth open at times. I also noticed that it has quite a bit of an inflammation near the eye. Anyone got any ideas or recommend any treatment?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I also see a lump in front of his eye. I'm going to holler for @dawg53 he's really good with this stuff.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I think he is sick


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

@mattigil Have you heard any gurgling or wheezing? Do you smell a foul odor around his head area?
Are any of your other chickens showing similar symptoms?
Depending on your answers, you may or may not be dealing with the onset of a respiratory disease in your rooster.
The lump in front of the eye might be where another chicken pecked him hard. Or, it could be swelling due to a respiratory disease.


----------



## mattigil (Sep 25, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> @mattigil Have you heard any gurgling or wheezing? Do you smell a foul odor around his head area?
> Are any of your other chickens showing similar symptoms?
> Depending on your answers, you may or may not be dealing with the onset of a respiratory disease in your rooster.
> The lump in front of the eye might be where another chicken pecked him hard. Or, it could be swelling due to a respiratory disease.


Thanks for your reply.
Yep I've noticed gurgling from him since yesterday and this morning, on of his favourite hens was also gurgling and breathing with her mouth open, and clearly ill now as the rooster and the other hens attacked her as soon as she came out of the coop (pack defence reaction?).
I can't seem to smell and foul odor but to be honest, I've not grabbed him to be able to smell him from close.
In regards with the lump, I don't feel as though he's been pecked, I feel like it's could be an inflamed sinus?

I know I should have separated my rooster immediately but unfortunately I don't have the facilities right now for a quarantine zone. But I feel like it could be a virus that's spreading?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't feel bad for not separating him. By the time he became symptomatic the others had already been exposed. 

Did you add anyone new to the flock recently? 

Your birds have me confused, it's why I hollered for @dawg53.


----------



## mattigil (Sep 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Don't feel bad for not separating him. By the time he became symptomatic the others had already been exposed.
> 
> Did you add anyone new to the flock recently?
> 
> Your birds have me confused, it's why I hollered for @dawg53.


Thanks @robin416!

The only recent additions are my 9 3 months old chicks which are in the quarantine run that runs adjacent to the main flock run, so they can smell and see eachother but aren't directly in contact with eachother. So I'm just a bit baffled but now I've noticed that one of the chicks seems to be getting a watery eye which could suggest a sinus becoming congested?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately having the new birds so close to the existing flock exposed them if the new birds had anything. 

Can you look in the roo's mouth to see if you see anything? 

Are you in the states? If you are I'm going suggest you contact the State Vet. They can have someone come out and do a swab or give you some additional information that we're unaware of. 

I participated in NPIP when I raised show birds. They were great people. I was also kept informed by them of any problems with other flocks in my areas.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It sounds like Mycoplasma Gallisepitcum (MG.) Treatment is Tylan, Baytril or Denagard aka Tiamulin. Bloodwork can determine if in fact it's MG. A vet can draw blood or a NPIP inspector in the U.S. can draw blood for MG testing.
You must maintain a closed flock. No new birds in, no birds out. No selling or giving away eggs to be hatched. MG can pass through eggs. No selling or giving away birds.
Birds will be carriers for life.
Antibiotics only treat symptoms, they do not eliminate the disease. It's possible there will eventually be antibiotic resistance, requiring stronger antibiotics. Baytril is top of the line when it comes to antibiotics for poultry. However, Denagard specifically treats only Mycoplasma diseases in poultry. There is no resistance to it and eggs are safe to eat after treatment. There is a 3 day slaughter withdrawal.

Your other option is to cull your flock, disinfect everything including waterers and feeders. Since Mycoplasma bacteria lack a cell wall, they cannot survive in the environment for no more than 3 days. You'll be able to repopulate in a week. Personally, I'd wait a month.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poor guy, hope he heals! I wouldn't know anything about this.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Get better soon


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

mattigil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's my first post on this forum, I was just wondering whether anyone is able to help as I have an issue with my main rooster. I noticed today that it was sneezing really really bad and breathing with his mouth open at times. I also noticed that it has quite a bit of an inflammation near the eye. Anyone got any ideas or recommend any treatment?
> Thanks in advance!


Hello Welcome to CF! For the rooster, it seems it might be a growing case of Infectious Coryza. This is an acute respiratory disease that shows signs of weakness, sneezing and swelling of the face in the bird. It can take 7-11 days to go away, and can be treated with antiboitics.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenpersoon said:


> Hello Welcome to CF! For the rooster, it seems it might be a growing case of Infectious Coryza. This is an acute respiratory disease that shows signs of weakness, sneezing and swelling of the face in the bird. It can take 7-11 days to go away, and can be treated with antiboitics.


With Infectious Coryza, there is a foul odor coming from the head area. A foul odor wasnt noticed in this case. That's why I suspect MG.
It's also possible for sick birds to have two or more respiratory diseases at the same time.


----------

